# New iMacs what do you think ?



## fiestared (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi,
(Sorry if it's already posted...)

http://www.apple.com/imac/performance/


----------



## utopia (Oct 14, 2015)

Soldered ram if I'm not mistaken. I'm waiting for the mac pro update


----------



## fiestared (Oct 14, 2015)

"Soldered ram if I'm not mistaken. I'm waiting for the mac pro update" not on the "27", only on the 21. Possibilities to have 64 GO on the 27 
http://www.macrumors.com


----------



## kclements (Oct 14, 2015)

The 27" iMac has the ram slots available. 

It does seem like the 21" does not. Also, the most you can get In The 21" is 16GB? In this day and age, that seems really low. I don't understand why they mad out with only have 16 go when they are positioning this as option for high end photo work.

I love my 2010 27" iMac. Still going strong and the display is really nice. I think the new 27" is a great option for many composers.


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 14, 2015)

I won't say that Apple is returning to pro users, but only a professional would need 64 GB of RAM. This makes for a great workstation that, baring any lemon parts, could potentially last a long time!


----------



## utopia (Oct 14, 2015)

fiestared said:


> "Soldered ram if I'm not mistaken. I'm waiting for the mac pro update" not on the "27", only on the 21. Possibilities to have 64 GO on the 27
> http://www.macrumors.com


my bad, sorry. still waiting for the update on mac pro


----------



## kclements (Oct 14, 2015)

I think Apple is still interested in Pro Users - especially when it comes to music. They may not be so focused on the video guys, and looking to steer FCPx to semi-pros and prosumers. But when it comes to music, I think they still care about us. Albeit, not as much as the iPhone folks. They have a real money maker there, so it makes sense they would put more eggs in that basket. 

Anyway, for the cost - I think the iMac is a killer deal. I don't need a lot of external drives/expansion slots. I need a couple hard drives and a fast connection. You get that with the new iMac. And yes, it tops out at 64GB of RAM. But I am doing nearly everything I need to do on my 2010 iMac with only 24 GB. So I don't see that as a terrible ceiling. This will for sure be my next Mac. Unless they rev the MacPros and offer them at a better price point. Even then, getting the mac and display for $2300 is a great deal.

kc


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi guys - is this a new iMac, or has it been out for quite a while? And I remember reading there is or were problems with iMac audio interfaces/connectivity/sound issues etc?

And how do DAWs cope with the retina screen?


----------



## Lawson. (Oct 14, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> Hi guys - is this a new iMac, or has it been out for quite a while?



It just came out yesterday!


----------



## kclements (Oct 14, 2015)

kurtvanzo said:


> But when you go to purchase the 27" the highest i5 quad core is 3.3GHz turbo boost to 3.9, but still less than the 4.0 claimed on their webpage.



If you select either the $1999 or the $2299 "version", you can upgrade the processor on the next page to the 4.0GHz I7. That is the 4.0 one they are referring to I believe.



> Also under purchase it says max Ram is 32GB, not 64 (unless your talking about 3rd party Ram) - although this is still good I can see myself maxing this out fairly quickly nowadays.



Yup - I purchase all my RAM from Other World Computing. The have tested and guarantee that it can take up to 64Gb RAM. Plus it is cheaper than the Apple memory - and a piece of cake to install. And if that is not enough, you could always add a MacMini as a slave and still be way under the cost of the MP.



> For $2k it's a good deal, but I don't think it's a long term one (4+years). Still waiting for a dip in the Mac Pro price, and hopefully a Ram improvement (128 or 256 would last me a while )



Well, my 5 year old iMac 2.9GHz I7 would beg to differ.  I use it everyday and very rarely max it out. I use 2 displays (the built in and a 20" Cinema Display) External FW800 Hard Drive, Original FW400 Duet... purrs like a kitten.

Only on the really heavy orchestral tracks does it start to complain. Otherwise, this computer has been flawless. I haven't had a single issue. And I plan on keeping it at least another year. So I think the iMacs are certainly a long term option.

Cheers
kc


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 14, 2015)

Cheers Lawson I'll check it out now.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 14, 2015)

Safe to assume it's shipping with El Capitan loaded? Probably worth considering if they haven't worked the third party audio bugs out yet.


----------



## kclements (Oct 14, 2015)

Yup, ships with El Cap, so yeah, That's something to consider.

Good comparison here: http://m.imore.com/retina-imac-vs-mac-pro-which-mac-powerhouse-should-you-get


----------



## proxima (Oct 14, 2015)

I was hoping to see Thunderbolt 3 on the 27" models. Unfortunately, it's only available with Skylake chipsets, and those are only build-to-order in this generation of the 27". Thunderbolt 3 will give you a 5K external monitor with one cable. The Dell 5K monitor is $1700 though, only $100 less than the starter 27" retina iMac! 

Bottom line: I'll probably upgrade my 2013 27" iMac next year. While I really want a retina main screen, I still have too many low-DPI screens which would look terrible next to it. Oh yeah, and El Capitan is apparently still a mess for a while for a bunch of stuff.


----------



## fiestared (Oct 15, 2015)

Everything about the new iMacs, they took them apart and took a look inside...

http://blog.macsales.com/33572-owc-unboxes-tears-down-the-late-2015-27-inch-imac-retina-5k


----------

